#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Uttarakhand Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Uttarakhand Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Uttarakhand Admission:* JEE Mains.


*National Institute of Technology Uttarakhand First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18680
39808

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
49234
91633

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
71761
141627

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
111562
203158

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11671
17989

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19964
23569

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
164214
164214

SC Rank
All India Candidate
68309
79631

ST Rank
All India Candidate
78494
101603

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12936
27942

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
48742
79038

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
148345
184255

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
197079
319369

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6890
11620

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
138605
138605

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
13045
19466

SC Rank
All India Candidate
38742
62300

ST Rank
All India Candidate
101135
135487

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
33665
42059

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
708642
708642

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
49255
103503

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
112117
161130

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
214002
301584

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6259
16880

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18378
22808

SC Rank
All India Candidate
83420
87185

ST Rank
All India Candidate
110056
111207

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
583680
583680

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
28403
39368

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
51133
103554

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
184853
203288

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
299997
327387

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4927
14635

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
187852
187852

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17198
22977

SC Rank
All India Candidate
61152
81431

ST Rank
All India Candidate
107653
126074

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
22246
35883

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
41678
74700

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
87735
118002

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
149805
181465

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8729
13901

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
158654
158654

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15999
21472

SC Rank
All India Candidate
65079
74380

ST Rank
All India Candidate
120676
125490



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*



*NIT Uttarakhand Branches In Engineering:*


Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringMechanical Engineering


*FEE STRUCTURE*: 

*Institute Fees*
*Particulars*
*1st** Sem*
*2ndSem*
*3rd** Sem*
*4th** Sem*
*5th** Sem*
*6th** Sem*
*7th** Sem*
*8th** Sem*

Tuition Fees
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000

Activity Fees
2500
2500
2500
2500
2500
2500
2500
2500

Development Fees
2000
2000
2000
2000
2000
2000
2000
2000

Alumni Association Fees
500








Institute Security Deposit(Refundable)
8500








Additional Security Deposit
5000








Security Services
3000








Convocation Fees
500








*Total*
*57000*
*39500*
*39500*
*39500*
*39500*
*39500*
*39500*
*39500*


*Hostel Fees*
*Particulars*
*1st** Sem*
*2ndSem*
*3rd** Sem*
*4th** Sem*
*5th** Sem*
*6th** Sem*
*7th** Sem*
*8th** Sem*

Seat Rent
1600
1600
1600
1600
1600
1600
1600
1600

Other Hostel Charges
3400








Mess Fees Advance
14000
14000
14000
14000
14000
14000
14000
14000

Electricity & Water Charges Advance
3000
3000
3000
3000
3000
3000
3000
3000

*Total*
*22000*
*18600*
*18600*
*18600*
*18600*
*18600*
*18600*
*18600*



*PLACEMENTS**:*  First batch to pass out in 2014.

*NIT Uttarakhand Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand is one of the ten newly sanctioned NITs by the Government of India under the 11th Five year Plan. Applications are invited for faculty positions at NIT Uttarakhand at the levels of Professor, Associate Professor and Assistant Professor in the disciplines of Electrical Engg, Electronics and Communication Engg, Computer Engg, Mechanical Engg, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Management from Indian nationals possessing excellent academic background, commitment to quality teaching, potential for carrying out outstanding research and an inclination towards institutional development. Interested candidates may apply in the prescribed application form, which can be downloaded from the website. Applications forms completed in all respects along with demand draft of Rs 300/- should reach the office of the Director, National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119 on or before Dec 03, 2010.

*NIT Uttarakhand Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Uttarakhand Address:* National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119, India.

*NIT Uttarakhand Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

----------

